# Frage zur AlphaCool Eisbaer 360 und ählichen Aio's



## RealF4K3 (22. August 2018)

*Frage zur AlphaCool Eisbaer 360 und ählichen Aio's*

Servus, ich suche eine Aio die man selbst befüllen/entlüften kann.Es gibt ja nicht wirklich viele Produkte von einer nicht geschlossenen Wasserkühlung, gibt es noch andere gute AIOs wie die Alphacool Eisbaer Serie oder Bequiet Silent loop, oder die Enermax Liqtech Serie?
Habt ihr irgendeine Empfehlung (360mm Kupfer Radi) ? Custom ist erstmal noch nicht im Budget drin:/

Kann man bei der Eisbaer die Schnellkupplungen abmachen, bzw den ganzen schlauch und dann einfach zwei Fittinge in den Radi, 2 in den CPU/Pumpenblock und andere Tubes dazwischen packen? Will nämlich erstmal ne Aio verbauen damit ich dann später evtl auf ne Custom Loop ausbauen kann, hat man sich ja direkt 80€ für den Radiator 'gespart'.

Prozessor wird Coffelake i7 8700k bzw der Refresh im Oktober i7 9700K


LG


----------



## Narbennarr (22. August 2018)

*AW: Frage zur AlphaCool Eisbaer 360 und ählichen Aio's*

Du findest bei den anderen Produkten leider keine Kupferradis. Den kannst du natürlich später in eine Custom problemlos integrieren, ist ja ein ganz normaler Nexxxos Radi und hat Standardanschlüsse/Fittinge


----------



## RealF4K3 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Frage zur AlphaCool Eisbaer 360 und ählichen Aio's*

Ja ist schade, egal werde dann den Eisbaer nehmen


----------



## RealF4K3 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Frage zur AlphaCool Eisbaer 360 und ählichen Aio's*

Ich könnte doch theoretisch auch einfach die Pumpe mit Res von der Eisbär kaufen, dann einen Hardwarelabs Radiator, bisschen destilliertes Wasser, dann von Alphacool oder Hardwarelabs Farbe mit Antikorossions und Anti Wachstumszeug, ein bisschen Tubing, evtl Werkzeug und Fittinge, dann hätte ich direkt nen guten Radi und kann mir dann den gleichen nochmal kaufen wenn ich auf ne Custom Lösung umsteige oder? Und ich wäre evtl noch mitm fast selben Preis dabei, muss ich mal eben nachrechnen


----------



## RealF4K3 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Frage zur AlphaCool Eisbaer 360 und ählichen Aio's*

Die Pumpe kostet 52€, der  AC oder HL Radi 70€, Tubing 5-8€, Fitting 4x von EK 24€, Flüssigkeit 10, ist man einfach trotzdem 30€ teurer als bei der Eisbaer, man hat aber bessere Komponenten und nen besseren radi, ist schon Worth It oder? Bräuchte halt bei Hardtubes noch Tools aber die holt man sich ja eh dann später


----------



## Narbennarr (22. August 2018)

*AW: Frage zur AlphaCool Eisbaer 360 und ählichen Aio's*

Die Pumpe von der Eisaber ist aber eigentlich nicht so das Highlight  Die Radiatoren von Alphacool sind hingegen eigentlich ganz gut.
Also Entweder jetzt Eisbaer und Radi später behalten oder gleich Custom.

Du bekommst mit der Magicool eine Pumpe sehr günstig mit integriertem AGB, günstigen Kühler dabei und du bist schon bei Custom fürn Appel und n Ei^^


----------



## chaotium (22. August 2018)

*AW: Frage zur AlphaCool Eisbaer 360 und ählichen Aio's*

Also mal ganz langsam mit den pferden ^^

Eine AIO ist quark und ist in meinen augen nur um zu sagen, hey ich habe ne Wakü. Jeder Potente Luftkühler ist besser. Wenn dann nimm bitte ne Custom, die kosten auch nicht mehr die Welt.
Wenn es mit dem Geld nicht klappen sollte, dann spar einfach noch ein bisschen.

Was hast du für ein Gehäuse?


Hier mal eine Beispiel config:

CPU Kühler: Aquacomputer kostet 65 Euro
GPU Kühler: War nicht angegeben
Radi                : Aquacomputer Dual: 77 Euro / Triple: 81 Euro
Pumpe           : Watercool AGB Pumpe mit D5 85 Euro
Schlauch       : Tygon Klar / Schwarz:  ca 5m 45 Euro
Fittinge         : EKWB  ca 25 Euro
Wasser          : Destilliertes Wasser aus dem Handel  ca 15 Euro

Macht insgesamt:  mit dual Radi 312 Euro, mit Triple 316 Euro
AIO kostet: ca je nach model zwischen 100-200 Euro.


----------

